# ASUS TUF Gaming LC 240 RGB Wasserkühlung sehr laut



## peterro32 (5. Dezember 2021)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe einen neuen CSL Gaming PC mit einer *ASUS TUF Gaming LC 240 RGB Wasserkühlung* gekauft. 

Der PC ist deutlich lauter als mein alter PC mit Luftkühlung. Der macht nämlich eigentlich NULL Geräusche ... zumindest nehme ich keine wahr.
Beim Arbeiten ist das gleichmäßige summen der Wasserkühlung schon sehr nervig.
Mit dem alten PC konnte ich sehr entspannt arbeiten, weil er eben absolut keine Geräusche gemacht hat.

Ich habe auch mal mit der App *Dezibel Messer* die Lautstärke gemessen

*neuer PC mit Wasserkühlung:*
Direkt am PC: 43 dB
Auf Kopfhöhe: 35 dB

*Alter PC mit Luftkühlung*
Direkt am PC: 32 dB
Auf Kopfhöhe: 29 dB

Woran liegt das? Grafikkarte? Prozessor? Netzteil?

Hier mal die Spezifikationen beider PCs

*Alter PC von Mai 2012*
Mainboard: Gigabyte X79-UD3
Intel Core i7-3930K
32 GB DDR3-RAM
Geforce GTX 1080 (2016 nachgerüstet)
1 TB SSD
2 TB HDD
Luftkühlung
600 Watt 80+ Gold Netzteil

*Neuer PC von Dezember 2021*
Mainboard: ASUS TUF GAMING H570-PRO WiFi
Intel Core i9-11900F
16 GB DDR4-RAM
GeForce RTX 3070
1 TB M.2 SSD PCIe 3.0
1 TB M.2 SSD PCIe 4.0
ASUS TUF Gaming LC 240 RGB Wasserkühlung 
600 Watt Power Boost 80+ Gold Netzteil


----------



## AMDvsNVIDIA (5. Dezember 2021)

Warum den die 11. Generation? 
Wo die 12. Doch so viel besser ist?
Die 240iger AIO wird mit dem Hizkopf  11900F zu Unterdiemensioniert sein bei kurzzeitlast von 250Watt auf der CPU.....


----------



## IICARUS (5. Dezember 2021)

Manche Pumpen können auf 7v runtergeregelt werden. Bei dieser AIO ist es mir jedoch nicht bekannt. Es gibt aber auch AIOs die sogar mit voller Drehzahl sehr leise sind. Zum Beispiel die neuen AIOs von Alphacool (mit RGB Version).



peterro32 schrieb:


> Woran liegt das? Grafikkarte? Prozessor? Netzteil?


Grafikkarte hat damit nichts zu tun. Bis auf die warme Luft die oben durch den Radiator gezogen wird. Sieht aber mit anderen AIOs deren Radiatoren oben mit verbaut sind nicht anders aus.

Mit Lüfter hängt es von der Einstellung der Lüfterkurve ab. Besonders wenn Lüfter für jede kleinste Last bereits hoch drehen.



AMDvsNVIDIA schrieb:


> Die 240iger AIO wird mit dem Hizkopf 11900F zu Unterdiemensioniert sein bei kurzzeitlast von 250Watt auf der CPU.....


Mit einem 12 Kerner 3900x haben wir mit einer 240er AIO den Prozessor gut kühlen können und AMD lassen sich auch schwer kühlen.

Normale Anwendungen und vorallem Spiele werden keine so hohe Leistungsaufnahme verursachen. Ganz davon abgesehen das auch im Bios ein Limit von 125 Watt gesetzt werden kann. Normalerweise sollte der Prozessor sich bereits an diesem TDP halten. Nur kommt es ganz darauf an ob sich das Mainboard dran hält.

Das ganze zu verallgemeinern ist daher falsch, es hängt immer ganz davon ab, wie der Rechner genutzt wird.


----------



## valandil (6. Dezember 2021)

Wie sind denn die Temperaturen und Drehzahlen der Komponenten im Arbeitsmodus (= Windows mit Office Programmen?)
Konkret:

Grafikkarte (Temp + Drehzahl Lüfter; geht gut mit dem Afterburner )
CPU (Temp + Drehzahl Lüfter am Radiator/Pumpe bzw. kombiniertes Signal falls nur 1 Drehzahl ausgegeben wird; geht mit Speedfan, ich persönlich habe Fan Control zum Steuern aller Lüfter)
Gehäuselüfter (Drehzahl, falls vorhanden; ebenfalls Speedfan)

Die meisten aktuellen Grafikkarten, so auch die 3070, müssten einen  Zero Fan Modus haben der die Lüfter im Idle meistens deaktiviert hat wenn es die Temperatur erlaubt. 
Ebenso müsste jede aktuelle Kühlmethode ausreichen um eine CPU beim Arbeiten (nahezu) lautlos zu kühlen. 

Im besten Fall muss nur die PWM runtergeregelt werden. 
Der einzige von mir gefundene Test sagt leider nichts konkretes über die Lautstärke des Systems aus, normal müsste es auf niedrigster RPM aber ausreichend sein fürs Arbeiten.


----------



## peterro32 (6. Dezember 2021)

AMDvsNVIDIA schrieb:


> Warum den die 11. Generation?
> Wo die 12. Doch so viel besser ist?
> Die 240iger AIO wird mit dem Hizkopf  11900F zu Unterdiemensioniert sein bei kurzzeitlast von 250Watt auf der CPU.....


Das war ein Komplett-PC und die 11. Generation war mit verbaut.
Das die 12. Generation so viel besser ist war mir aber auch gar nicht bewusst ....


----------



## peterro32 (6. Dezember 2021)

valandil schrieb:


> Wie sind denn die Temperaturen und Drehzahlen der Komponenten im Arbeitsmodus (= Windows mit Office Programmen?)
> Konkret:
> 
> Grafikkarte (Temp + Drehzahl Lüfter; geht gut mit dem Afterburner )
> ...


Hier mal die Temperaturen ... ist da alles zu sehen, was du sehen wolltest?
Das Programm Armoury Crate war schon auf dem PC drauf.

Was ist PWM und wo kann ich das runter regeln?
Vermutlich in Armoury Crate?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## valandil (10. Dezember 2021)

1000 rpm bei 34°C ist schon recht viel. 
Hast du mal probiert die "Silence" Option bei "Fan Speed" zu verwenden? Leider kenn ich das Programm nicht.

Ebenso scheint die CPU dauerhaft auf maximalem Takt zu fahren, ist das Absicht? Da scheinen die Energiesparfunktionen nicht zu funktionieren. Mit einer WaKü sollte man im Idle aktuell auch unter 30° sein, außer die Heizung im Zimmer läuft gut


----------



## peterro32 (10. Dezember 2021)

valandil schrieb:


> 1000 rpm bei 34°C ist schon recht viel.
> Hast du mal probiert die "Silence" Option bei "Fan Speed" zu verwenden? Leider kenn ich das Programm nicht.
> 
> Ebenso scheint die CPU dauerhaft auf maximalem Takt zu fahren, ist das Absicht? Da scheinen die Energiesparfunktionen nicht zu funktionieren. Mit einer WaKü sollte man im Idle aktuell auch unter 30° sein, außer die Heizung im Zimmer läuft gut


Danke für dein Feedback!

Ich hatte gestern mit CSL Computer gechattet. Die schrieben ich solle den Modus Knopf im Gehäuse für 15 sec drücken, weil sich das immer mal verstellen kann, wenn der PC länger vom Strom getrennt ist. Hat leider keine Besserung gebracht. deshalb hoffe ich hier im Forum den entscheidenden Tipp zu bekommen 

"Silence" hat die RPM zumindest schon mal auf 800 reduziert. War wohl vorher auf Standard. Die ausgewählte Stufe wird leider nicht angezeigt. Die WaKü läuft mit über 1000 RPM. Die macht am meisten Lärm, wenn man das Ohr mal in den PC reinhält. Wenn ich die Lüfter alle mit der Hand anhalte reduziert sich die Lautstärke nicht. Also kann es an den normalen Lüftern nicht liegen.

CPU auf maximalem Takt ist keine Absicht ... zumindest nicht von mir. Das sind alles Einstellungen aus dem Lieferzustand. Ich bin nicht ganz so firm in den Dingen und weiß nicht was sinnvoll ist und was nicht.

Wie bekomme ich die vom maximalen Takt runter?
Der neue PC steht im Moment unterm Tisch neben dem alten PC. Kann dass die Temperatur nach oben drücken? Heizung in meinem Büro steht nur auf 2. Der PC macht den Raum auch ohne Heizung warm 
Wie könnte ich die PC Temperatur sonst noch beeinflussen?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## IICARUS (10. Dezember 2021)

peterro32 schrieb:


> Die WaKü läuft mit über 1000 RPM. Die macht am meisten Lärm, wenn man das Ohr mal in den PC reinhält.


Naja... du sollst auch nicht den Kopf in den Rechner stecken, sondern dich davor setzen... 

Was AIO anbelangt, empfehle ich immer von Alphacool, denn dessen Pumpen sind lautlos. Es kommt noch dazu, dass sie als einzige auch Radiatoren aus Kupfer nutzen und dann das Kupfer nicht mit Alu reagieren kann. Die AIOs sind auch jederzeit erweiterbar und es kann auch jederzeit Wasser  aufgefüllt oder gar komplett ausgetauscht werden. Die AIOs sind daher wartungsfreundlicher. Denn mit der Zeit verdunstet destilliertes Wasser und auch Schmutz kann das System mit der Zeit mitbeeinflussen. Andere AIOs sind nur deshalb wartungsfrei, weil sie einfach durch neue ersetzt werden.


----------



## peterro32 (11. Dezember 2021)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Naja... du sollst auch nicht den Kopf in den Rechner stecken, sondern dich davor setzen...


Das stimmt wohl  Hatte ich auch nur gemacht, weil der CSL Chat gebeten hat mal die Ventilatoren mit der Hand zu stoppen um herauszufinden woher der Lärm kommt. Dabei hatte ich den Kopf dann schon halb im PC-Gehäuse und mir ist aufgefallen, dass der AIO den meisten Lärm verursacht.

Ich muss mich mit dem Gedanken erst mal anfreunden in einen gerade neu gekauften Highend-PC eine neue AIO einzubauen  Am besten ist wohl die Komponenten einzeln auszusuchen und den PC komplett selbst zusammenzubauen. Ab über den Punkt bin ich ja jetzt hinaus. Zumal es RTX 3000er GPU aktuell nur in Fertig-PCs zu erträglichen Preisen gibt.


----------



## valandil (14. Dezember 2021)

Um den CPU Takt im Leerlauf herunterzubekommen müssen die Energiesparfunktionen im BIOS aktiviert sein. 

Starte den PC neu und drücke so oft ENTF/DEL bis du ins BIOS kommst. Dort ist bei CPU (oder ähnlichem Menü, habe leider kein Asus Mainboard (mehr)) die Funktionalität für die Energiesparstufen hinterlegt. Das einfach auf das Höchste stellen damit die CPU in den Ruhemodus kann -> weniger Takt und Temperatur. 

Alternativ könntest du die Stecker für Lüfter und Pumpe über eine separate (Hardware) Lüftersteuerung ansteuern oder mit FanControl (https://github.com/Rem0o/FanControl.Releases) alles selbst steuern. Das erfordert zwar 15-30min Zeit, die Software kann aber so ziemlich alles regeln. 
Meine Asrock Software benutze ich deshalb nicht mehr da man in FanControl zB die Gehäuselüfter auf die GPU und CPU Temperatur kombiniert regeln kann, oder dass die AiO höher dreht wenn die GPU gefordert wird um mehr Luft ins/aus dem Gehäuse zu befördern


----------



## peterro32 (14. Dezember 2021)

Danke für die tollen Tipps @valandil 
werde ich heute Abend mal testen und melde mich mit einem Ergebnis.


----------

